# FS: Price Drop RARE Elongated Buffalo Head $15ea (2"+)



## jrock

I have Elongated Buffalo Heads for sale $15ea. These guys in the wild would live in the rivers and streams of the big 3 lakes in Africa. They are very good for an African Cichlid tank as they get along well with my Colony of 38 Tropheus Illangi. These are fun guys to watch interact with each other and the rest of the tankmates. pls PM me if you are interested.

Father


Mother


Babies

pic taken jun 30 2014. getting big


----------



## jbyoung00008

Ive never heard of Elongated Buffalo heads. Whats the deal with them??

I have a regular one in my African tank and he is fun to watch. He spends most of the time in his cave with his head looking out. They do vey well with African's I agree

Good luck with your sale. If I had a bigger tank Id want one for sure.


----------



## Vman

Well Jaimie definitely got lucky. I've had both varieties for years and never could breed them. I like these guys a lot,no other fish like it out there. Great deal and a rare buy. So when do I get mine?Lol.


----------



## jrock

tell me when you want to come by and make it happen.


----------



## MananaP

great fish to have in a Tang tank, Jamie is a great guy to deal with. Seen these guys in person and they are beautiful fish wish i have the room for them.

Up for nice fish...


----------



## Just-Koi

Very nice fish !!!, what is their latin name ?


----------



## jrock

Just-Koi said:


> Very nice fish !!!, what is their latin name ?


Steatocranus tinanti


----------



## jrock

buuuummmmppp


----------



## jrock

buuuummmmpppp


----------



## jrock

bbbbuuuummmppp


----------



## jrock

bbbbuuummmpppp


----------



## Sidius

How big do they get? I might be interested in picking one up.


----------



## jrock

Males to 5.2″ (13cm), females to 4″ (10cm). Pm me if you want to set up a meeting.


----------



## jrock

Lots of useful info about these guys here.

Steatocranus tinanti â€" Seriously Fish


----------



## Vman

These guys don't bother others and are very interesting to watch. Good to get a few and see how they turn out. If makes fight sell off some.


----------



## Just-Koi

Just bought one of these fish, and I must say they are a very cool rare little fish. I might have to pick up a couple more.


----------



## jrock

im glad you like it. they are very fun to watch and interact with each other and other cichlids.


----------



## jrock

bbuuuuummmmmpppp


----------



## jrock

buuuummmppp


----------



## jrock

bbbbuuuummmmpppp


----------



## jrock

bbbbuuuummmmpp


----------



## jrock

bbbuuummmmpp


----------



## jrock

bbbuuummmpp


----------



## jrock

bbbuuummmpp


----------



## jrock

growing nicely. i have about 14 left.


----------



## jrock

bbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock

Buuummmppp


----------



## jrock

bump it up


----------



## jrock

bbbuuummmpppp


----------



## Vman

Bump for nice fish. J cock takes good care of his fish


----------



## jrock

Thanks VaginaMan. i can always cunt on you for a free bump.


----------



## jrock

buuummmpppp


----------



## jrock

buuummmmpppp


----------



## jrock

pic taken today. these guys are growing fast.


----------



## jrock

bbbuuummmpp


----------



## jrock

bbbuuummmpp


----------



## jrock

bbbuuuummmpppp


----------



## jrock

bbbuuummmmppp


----------



## jrock

Need to clear out some room. Price Drop to $15 ea well over 2". PM me


----------



## jrock

bbbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock

bbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock

still some available


----------



## jrock

Bbbuuummmmppp


----------



## jrock

i have about 15 left still.


----------



## Canuckgame

would you be willing to ship a male and female to Kamloops?


----------



## jrock

no sorry i dont do shipping


----------

